# Kuda saddles? Anyone used one?



## 4horses

Just wondering if anyone had an experience with Kuda saddles? Did you like the saddle? Did it fit your horses? Any problems with pressure points?

Thanks


----------



## 4horses

Anyone?


----------



## anndankev

I am not familiar with the name (or type?) of saddle. Kuda.

Do you have a pic of one?


----------



## Kaifyre

https://www.kudastore.com/collections/endurance-saddles

I kinda like the rancher flex and the master saddles. They look super comfy.

-- Kai


----------



## SilverMaple

Considering one for my Paso.


----------



## SwissMiss

A friend of mine has one for her Paso Fino - seems very happy with it.


----------



## Smilie

Ask Phantom,a committed endurance rider.


----------



## trailhorserider

Am I the only one that thinks it looks tacky how they stamp their name so huge on the seat jockeys? But they look like really nice quality and thoughtfully made. 

I also have not had good luck with flex-trees (I had a Reinsman that made my back hurt) but that might just be me. I don't remember the type of flex-tree in my Reinsman and I have had good luck with Equi-fit trees in general, if they are the ones made by Steele. My favorite saddles have Steele trees (but not flex-trees).


----------



## lilruffian

I was looking into them earlier this year but didn't read much good on the flex trees. They did tell me that they could fit any of their saddles with a solid tree, though. I heard a good review about one of their English saddles, but couldn't find much else after that.
I happen to work at a tack shop, so I showed my boss the website and he mentioned that I should find out where they source their leather from. He wasn't fond of certain parts of the saddle (seams, where the leather joined up, etc) it looked a little "sloppy" he said compared to some of the saddle makers he deals with regularly. He can be pretty fussy though
I ended up going with a custom Tucker, simply because they have a better/more well known reputation and my boss knows how they are to deal with if anything goes wrong with the saddle. Resale was another thing. Tuckers are well known, so selling it again would be easier than trying to sell a brand that most people aren't familiar with.
I was also able to send my mare's measurements directly to them and even take one home to try for fit so I knew which tree would be best. The only downside to a Tucker is that you have to order through a dealer, you cant buy from them directly whereas you could with Kuda.
Not wanting to gamble with that much money, I took the safer rout but the Kuda saddles certainly did look tempting


----------



## SwissMiss

My riding buddy just ordered their McClellan -on a solid tree. 
Will let you know in a while how he likes it :grin:


----------



## 4horses

Well, I bought one off eBay. I was very surprised at how small it is. It didn't look that small in the pictures. It came in a smaller box then my Treeless saddle. I thought there was no way it would fit- me or the horse. But tried it anyway. The first thing I thought was that the tree looked crooked, but then I realized that was probably the loose flap in the front. The tree itself seems fine.

I put it on my most opinionated mare and thought it would not fit. It is very narrow and doesn't give much clearance down the spine. But she lunged happily enough. I jumped up and she rode beautifully. No complaints from her! This is the same mare who downright vetoed my bob Marshall saddle, and hates just about any saddle except her Fabtron. 

This one is synthetic. I'm not thrilled with the material, but it is super comfy. Has a foam seat. The seat is 15 inch but with the foam, it fits like a 14.5. 

The saddle is a hybrid with a solid cantle and pommel. I believe it has a leather and foam tree of some sort. Obviously not a real tree in the traditional sense.

When it warms up, I need to check for even sweat marks. I may want to get a pad with a cut out spine for additional clearance over the spine. Other than that, no complaints.


----------



## SilverMaple

Do you have a picture of it? Paso people rave about them, and since I can't find a western saddle that fits my boy as I'd like it to, I'm looking at options.


----------



## SwissMiss

SilverMaple said:


> Do you have a picture of it? Paso people rave about them, and since I can't find a western saddle that fits my boy as I'd like it to, I'm looking at options.


Otherwise try sycamore creek saddles They are specialized for Finos as well -custom made in Colombia at a pretty affordable price. Heard lots of good things about them.


----------



## RitaD

*Just used my Kuda Endurance saddle*

I just rode on a Kuda endurance saddle I bought yesterday. I was grateful to find a saddle narrow enough for my Paso Fino mare. The seat is fine but I had the oddest feeling of being pitched forward in the saddle. It is because the stirrups feel too far back. They don’t move forward easily. Going downhill my legs were too far back and I had to lean on the pommel to stay put. If I lift my legs and move them forward in the stirrups they will move but it is not free, easy movement. I looked where the stirrups are attached and it is a rectangular ring. I really prefer free swinging stirrups and these are going to take some getting used to. 

I’ve ridden on many saddles in my life and have never encountered anything like this. If I had the choice of another saddle narrow enough for my mare I’d take it.


----------



## 4horses

Rita one of my friends tried a kuda and didn't like it because of the leg position. The kuda i have is a much older model. I don't think they make one like it anymore.


----------

